# BBW drawings by FreeThinker



## FreeThinker (Jan 10, 2006)

Because you demanded it!

Well, because you _permitted_ it, really...

(I hope this works...)

I call this one 'Stephanie'. 

View attachment Stephanie.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 11, 2006)

If I have to show just cause, I'll show you _this_ picture...just 'cause!

This is one of my girlfirend's favourites: Krista.

Not as 'finished' as Stephanie, but more...er, _extreme_.

(I know...One shouldn't qualify 'extreme'.)

Just something I do when I've got some spare time. Enjoy! 

View attachment Krista 001.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 11, 2006)

The first one looks more like a Crystal than a Stephanie to me, Free Thinker, but I love it. The chinlessness, the shiny spandex, the Barbie feet, the trailer park 'tude. Good stuff.

Welcome, and keep posting.


----------



## olivefun (Jan 11, 2006)

Fantastic!

Keep at it!

Olive


----------



## fatlane (Jan 11, 2006)

These ladies will definitely have trouble on domestic flights...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> These ladies will definitely have trouble on domestic flights...


Are you talking about the fact that they're _smoking_ or are you referring to the size of _airline seats_ nowadays?

Thanks. You're all very kind.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> The first one looks more like a Crystal than a Stephanie to me, Free Thinker, but I love it. The chinlessness, the shiny spandex, the Barbie feet, the trailer park 'tude. Good stuff.
> 
> Welcome, and keep posting.


Thank you, BB. I always start with the face (then the hair). That dictates their posture, mode of dress, and (most importantly) "_'tude_".


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> These ladies will definitely have trouble on domestic flights...



Laughed out loud at that one, FLO.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Laughed out loud at that one, FLO.



I'm eager to please, that's my claim to fame...

and, yeah, the smoking/seat combo's gonna be a dealbreaker if these ladies ever book a Southwest flight.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> ...and, yeah, the smoking/seat combo's gonna be a dealbreaker if these ladies ever book a Southwest flight.


 
Oddest thing, got on a NWA flight this week, asked for a seatbelt extender and the flight attendant said she did not have one. A minute later she asked If I would move seats. I had no problem with that, I sat in my new seat and she told me to try the seat belt. It was huge. Twice as long as the regular seat belt with the extender. She told me they were putting them in some of the seats in all of their commuter flights. I acutally had to tighten it up quite a bit......... guess some things are changing


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2006)

Okay, by now you've realized that I don't really get into the 'art' part all that much...no backgrounds, few props (other than cigarettes or drinks), and not a lot of shading.

Oh well.

All I can offer is confident ladies, each with her own personality.

That said, I now present Sasha, a personal favourite.

(By the way, does anyone know how to post these pictures in a more manageable size? I noticed Stephanie, in particular, requires a lot of scrolling to view.)

I hope you enjoy the pics!
-FreeThinker 

View attachment Sasha.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Okay, by now you've realized that I don't really get into the 'art' part all that much...no backgrounds, few props (other than cigarettes or drinks), and not a lot of shading.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...



You'll have to resize the images on your own machine before uploading them here. 

I really like the face on this one: has that nice, Euro-feel to it.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You'll have to resize the images on your own machine before uploading them here.
> 
> I really like the face on this one: has that nice, Euro-feel to it.


Thanks, *Fatlane*! (Both for the compliment and the advice.)

So far, I've just been scanning drawings that I did some time ago, but I'm beginning to feel like I should come up with something _new_...you know, pictures that actually have a _setting_, for instance  .

I really appreciate your finding the time to offer help to this long-time sketcher/Johhny-come-lately poster.

Er, by the way: "_nice_"? I can't really picture her at four-o'clock tea at the Empress.


-FreeThinker


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, go for it. If you make mistakes, don't post them. After you're done burning your drawings, post 'em. That's what I do. 

Nice as in easy on the eyes!  Ever check out Milo Manara's style?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 17, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> That said, I now present Sasha, a personal favourite.


SO John Waters, Man. I like it.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> SO John Waters, Man. I like it.


She's wearing...

POLY ESTER!​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Nice as in easy on the eyes!  Ever check out Milo Manara's style?


I just 'Googled' him.

*WoWsers!*

I'm more familiar with the works of Joshua Quagmire...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> SO John Waters, Man. I like it.


Yay! Now _that_ I didn't have to look up!

Thanks, *BB*!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> She's wearing...
> 
> POLY ESTER!​


If only they'd've had Fabreze back in Divine's day. She'd have been a much more popular girl.


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

Cha Cha Heels.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 17, 2006)

I throw me one good Cha Cha Heels tantrum every Christmas.

Crap. I'm doin' that dreaded threadjacking thing, ain't I?


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

Natural progression from John Waters.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

Okay. I think I'll post another, but I'm undecided.

Blonde or brunette?

(No redheads in pencil drawings.)

First response dictates which one I post.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

In the meantime, here's one of my few ink drawings (off-topic, admittedly).

**Still awaiting your instructions** 

View attachment 1969 Mustang.jpg


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice drawing, Free.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> Nice drawing, Free.


Thankee!  

Still, should the next lady be a blonde or a brunette?


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

Brunette.....like most of us.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

Okay then.

This is Rita. Want to take her to meet the parents?

(Thanks, *Jane*.) 

View attachment Rita(small).jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Freethinker.

I do like your art-work. You've got talent!


p.s. I know I'd like to to draw something for this forum...just don't know what I should draw.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 21, 2006)

Love your work FT (with initials like that, don't get lost in the Bermuda Triangle). You ought to make a DeviantArt page (just about 90% of the other FA artists have one).


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Love your work FT (with initials like that, don't get lost in the Bermuda Triangle).


I don't catch your reference, *Zoom*, but I'm glad you like the pics! 

This here young lady is one I call Jayne.

By the way, *downloading* is *encouraged*. 

View attachment Jayne.jpg


----------



## Zoom (Jan 24, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I don't catch your reference, *Zoom*, but I'm glad you like the pics!


"FT" were the call letters of Flight 19.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

I love all of your artwork FreeThinker. :bow: 

p.s. I keep noticing that they are all smokers

...and even the picture of the car is a smokers car too, in fact. (I would guess)

*hehehe*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I love all of your artwork FreeThinker. :bow:
> 
> p.s. I keep noticing that they are all smokers
> 
> ...


I just need to have them doing something with their hands!  Also, a trail of cigarette smoke is good for imparting motion to the figures.

In addition, I will admit that I look upon it (their smoking) as a fulfillment of a desire. None of these women I draw ever have a desire that they don't fulfill (which is why Krista, Sasha and Rita are shown with drinks in their hands). It works for fantasy purposes, if you don't over-think it.  

Another tendency of mine that I just noticed recently is that I will usually give them a name that ends with a vowel.

Curious...

As for the Mustang, well...sometimes a car is just a car, _Herr Doktor_.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, it's Tuesday, so here's another one!

Say "hello" to Dana.

(You'll note that she is _not_ smoking. So there. She's still pretty _indulgent_, though.)

Yes, I know: Her feet are pretty small. This is an older picture, and I really wasn't paying attention to _all_ parts of the anatomy then.

(Besides, you know what they say: Nothing grows in the shade!) 

View attachment Dana (small).jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay, so I'm a day late this time...

In the interest of promoting _good health_, this week's entry is another non-smoker.

The lovely Faith, everybody. 

View attachment Faith (small 2).jpg


----------



## Belly Lover (Feb 26, 2006)

I like all your girls,especially Faith.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 26, 2006)

You are pretty good there, thanks for sharing your wonderful sketches!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice drawings! I hate drawing backgrounds, too. The car you did was excellent, you obviously have a good eye for objects and their proportions, I bet your backgrounds would be very nice.

Keep up the great work, I look forward to seeing more posted!
Brenda


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 1, 2006)

Belly Lover said:


> I like all your girls,especially Faith.


Thank you. Judging by your screen-name, I imagine Krista was probably a close second!

Here is Alexandra. I'm pretty sure she's also right up your alley... 

View attachment Alexandra.jpg


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks another great drawing. I like this one too .


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 7, 2006)

please post more soon


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 8, 2006)

Hmm...I seem to have a fan.

Very well then, may I have a round of _applau_ from the _audient_ for (and I gave her this name a long time ago, so don't read anything into it):

*Emma* 

View attachment Emmasmall.jpg


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 8, 2006)

Another great one thanks for sharing the drawings.


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 14, 2006)

Please post more when you can.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, I don't think I ask for _too_ much here...

...but how about some *rep points* if you enjoyed the pictures, hm?

(It's not like they _cost_ anything...)
.


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 15, 2006)

Well i am a bit new enlighten me please then I'll do it.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reps, everyone! That was truly shameless on my part...but please keep it up if you like what you see!

(And I certainly didn't mean to single you out, *Belly Lover*, but upon re-examination of my post, it may have seemed that way. Sorry.)

Alas, I don't have a BBW picture for this posting, so I'll just leave you with a few panels of a comic I started (and lost interest in) about (EGADS!) 20 years ago. I haven't been drawing so much since I started playing guitar.

I'll try to get another BBW pic for you sometime next week!

In the first panel, we see John and Cheryl. In the second, Tom and Julie.

(If you _really_ want BBWs, try to imagine what Cheryl and Julie might look like now, after 20 years of fine dining.  ) 

View attachment Comic panels.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 21, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> (If you _really_ want BBWs, try to imagine what Cheryl and Julie might look like now, after 20 years of fine dining.  )


That got me thinking...

...and _drawing_...

Now, leddiz an gennemun, I am pleased to present

*Cheryl: Then and Now*

('Then' as she looked 20 years ago, drawn 20 years ago, and 'now' as she looks now, drawn tonight)

I had forgotten how much I enjoy working with pencil, when I take a little time to do it right.  

View attachment Cheryl before and after small.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Okay, I don't think I ask for _too_ much here...
> 
> ...but how about some *rep points* if you enjoyed the pictures, hm?
> 
> ...



You do some great work, FreeThinker :bow:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 21, 2006)

i love the second pic rock on mate


----------



## herin (Mar 21, 2006)

I love it! :wubu:


----------



## SoDelicate (Mar 21, 2006)

Excellent Drawings 

I gotta say my two favs are Jayne
(the best look alike of my figure I've seen  )

and Cheryl, 

very well done 


SoDelicate


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 22, 2006)

great drawing and since I feel like sharing my favorites here are my top three.
1)Faith
2)Alexandra
3)Krista


----------



## HappyFatChick (Mar 22, 2006)

You really are good. You should do something huge with that talent!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2006)

*Jeez, Folks!

Doesn't anyone realize there's more to life than big, fat bellies?*

*ahem*

For instance: 

View attachment Butt.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2006)

And just a reminder...

*1* Downloading is encouraged.

*2* Rep points make the world go 'round. 

(And we'd like to see the whole world go _"round"_, wouldn't we?)


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 9, 2006)

man you should get a deviant art page man to help out.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

Would you believe I read this whole thread? Yes I did.
Me, who has the attention span of a gnat.Awesomely awesome, I love these ladies! 

Applause 

Rain​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for resurfacing the thread again.

Freethinker is a great artist, indeed.  :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow... These are just to cool... and VERY GOOD!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 1, 2008)

Re-sizing, just because the first ones are to tall to fit on my monitor.

(I didn't know how to do this at the time)

*Stephanie*
View attachment Stephanie (small).jpg




*Krista*
View attachment Krista (small).jpg




*Sasha*
View attachment Sasha (small).jpg​

Sorry, no new material. 



*Edit:* Please disregard the part where I asked for rep. Give your rep to a good post by someone else.


----------



## Tina (Mar 1, 2008)

Cheryl definitely looks better now, Free.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 1, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Re-sizing, just because the first ones are to tall to fit on my monitor.
> 
> (I didn't know how to do this at the time)
> 
> ...




Wonderful work Free. It is telling me I have to wait to rep you.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the way you draw their tiny little hands and feet -- too cute!


----------

